# What we have here is a Cold Air Intake DIY stylz...



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

Total cost ~ $70 bucks.

I think it turned out pretty clean.
Idea thread : http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3389915

First thing I got was a New Beetle intake tube from the 2.5 motor. Part number-
1C0-129-684-BE
Next a 90 degree bend from SiliconeIntakes.com : http://www.siliconeintakes.com...c496c
A 3inch filter of your choice, mine is from SummitRacing.com
The white hose (yes it looks poor) is washer drain hose, hopefully your store has black. This is to extend the crankcase breather. The SAI hose STILL FITS! Just cut ends off the OEM hose and attach the 1 foot section of drain hose.
You'll also need to make/buy the MAF insert.
After that it's just a matter of untapeing the MAF sensor wire and putting it together.



_Modified by l3lacksheepsquad at 9:42 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: What we have here is a Cold Air Intake DIY stylz... (l3lacksheepsquad)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice! I would make my own if I didn't have a Carbonio.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Why not extend it down a bit further so it's not right in the engine bay picking up the heat and vaporized oil? Good idea of using the beetle piping and doing it yourself.


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Any vaporized oil should be in the crankcase breather tube... 
I feel safer with it up higher, my car is really low and I don't want it near any wetness, besides it's behind the headlight which is a good spot for air flow and away from any mechanical parts.


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

How does it sound? Noticeably better throttle response?


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMk5* »_How does it sound? Noticeably better throttle response? 


Sounds like a beast... I have a modded exhaust too (cut the center muffler) so it's intake until about 3k then exhaust. Both of them at fairly subtle, even when you wail on it. It's quieter than other open intakes I've had (16v and VR6).
I can't really say much for driveability at this point. I've only got 8 miles on the rig and I'm fairly recently on smaller tires and coils so everything is different. 
The car is going on a twisty road roadtrip this weekend though so I'll have a better idea next week.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: What we have here is a Cold Air Intake DIY stylz... (l3lacksheepsquad)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for originality
nice to see we haven't all been asleep...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: What we have here is a Cold Air Intake DIY stylz... (l3lacksheepsquad)*

Looks nice!
How much did the whole thing cost you?


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I did a lot of smart shopping...
Silicone elbow was 17 bucks.
Filter was on sale for 21 bucks, I had a 20 dollar gift card I think it ended up being 6 bucks with shipping.
The Beetle part was 26 bucks (dealership employee discount).
Hoses clamps etc were 10 bucks.
Comes to 59 dollars 'round about... Damn I did good!
The pipe for the MAF insert was 18 bucks shipped.


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (l3lacksheepsquad)*

Very cool! I will be doing this soon. Any video/audio?


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (R3)*

Soo glad my car has a MAP not a MAF







Looks good though, mines a little shorter. I may end up doing it sorta your way to get it away from the engine more.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Xyphyr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l3lacksheepsquad* »_I did a lot of smart shopping...
Silicone elbow was 17 bucks.
Filter was on sale for 21 bucks, I had a 20 dollar gift card I think it ended up being 6 bucks with shipping.
The Beetle part was 26 bucks (dealership employee discount).
Hoses clamps etc were 10 bucks.
Comes to 59 dollars 'round about... Damn I did good!
The pipe for the MAF insert was 18 bucks shipped.

That's Great! ♥

_Quote, originally posted by *Xyphyr* »_Soo glad my car has a MAP not a MAF







Looks good though, mines a little shorter. I may end up doing it sorta your way to get it away from the engine more.










Could you send me some pics of your engine bay? as many angles of the engine possible.
[email protected]
Thx
Andre'


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

*Update...
I'm in Pittsburgh now, so I've put about 400+ miles on this wil no CEL or hicupps. Car sounds AWESOME and definitly feels more eager to rev. I think it's also helped a lot with gas mileage, but I'll have to calc that out due to the tire size difference.
No sound or video yet, I'll try to get some up at some point.


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
That's Great! ♥
Could you send me some pics of your engine bay? as many angles of the engine possible.
[email protected]
Thx
Andre'

Geez Andre' you make me have to clean my engine bay.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *l3lacksheepsquad* »_my car is really low 










haha looks good dude.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*

Nice, do you have it bolted down somehow, or is it just hanging out?


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_








haha looks good dude.


*Disclaimer - Really low is how my wife would describe it, lower than most is my description.
22 3/4" Seems pretty low to me... The tire size is tricky, it's lower than pictures make it look. I heard this from 4 people this weekend.

_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_Nice, do you have it bolted down somehow, or is it just hanging out?


While it would just stay there on it's own I was worried about putting too much stress on the clamps due to the ****ty MI roads and stiffness of the suspension so the MAF is zip-tied to the battery box cover. I just have it like that for testing. I'll mock up a bit of a bracket that will slip under one of the band clamps.
I think the engine has started to "relearn" the fuel/air whatever with the intake. The car feels a LOT looser, like it's eager to rev and it "seems" gas mileage has improved. I got 28MPG on the last tank and of course I was beating on it a lot for the sound. This tank seems to be better, I've gotten 300 miles on not even 3/4 tank.



_Modified by l3lacksheepsquad at 12:12 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (l3lacksheepsquad)*









I haz the low too.







But not that low.


----------



## MK5_II.V (Feb 21, 2009)

hey how'd you make yours? ^ looks good!


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (MK5_II.V)*

For mine your car has to be 09+ with the MAP not the MAF. I did a DIY before but got bashed due to calling it a Joey Mod.







All it cost for the 09 was $50 for a nice KN Filter.







I like his idea though, I am trying to come up with something similar for my car, and maybe build some kind of an enclosure. 











_Modified by Xyphyr at 1:28 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## DubRadio (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Xyphyr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xyphyr* »_Soo glad my car has a MAP not a MAF







Looks good though, mines a little shorter. I may end up doing it sorta your way to get it away from the engine more.



Pardon my ignorance... but how is your car MAP and not MAF.


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DubRadio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubRadio* »_

Pardon my ignorance... but how is your car MAP and not MAF.
















VW changed the design of the intake a little on the 09+ Eliminating the CEL caused by CAI.


----------



## DubRadio (Oct 15, 2003)

F - lol







,


----------



## MK5_II.V (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xyphyr* »_For mine your car has to be 09+ with the MAP not the MAF. I did a DIY before but got bashed due to calling it a Joey Mod.







All it cost for the 09 was $50 for a nice KN Filter.







I like his idea though, I am trying to come up with something similar for my car, and maybe build some kind of an enclosure. 
_Modified by Xyphyr at 1:28 PM 5-26-2009_

oh. ok cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

Xyphyr I am diggin the smashed license plate


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*









_Modified by Xyphyr at 1:28 PM 5-26-2009_[/QUOTE]
i added a plate on my p flow 








then said F it and made it a cold air .. no pick of that tho


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (StevenHenriksen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenHenriksen* »_Xyphyr I am diggin the smashed license plate
















hahaha me 2... every little bump... psst


----------



## MK5_II.V (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*

hey. i cant figure out the message thing so im just gonna ask u on here... what headlights are those? ^ and where'd u get them? thanks!


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (MK5_II.V)*

They are the stock rabbit/jetta ones, I used a dremel to cut around the edge, painted it flat black, and used some silicon to seal it.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*

I remeber seeing this rabbit around when it was almost all stock








Alot has changed since then haha
Looks great man!
P.S did your brother ever find out that u broke his GTI?


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_I remeber seeing this rabbit around when it was almost all stock








Alot has changed since then haha
Looks great man!
P.S did your brother ever find out that u broke his GTI?









His FMIC came undone so it was overheating http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
its fixed now, ( said i moved it outa the garage to work on my car) hahahaha freaked the **** outa me...


----------



## O_loung1 (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: What we have here is a Cold Air Intake DIY stylz... (l3lacksheepsquad)*

any effects of heatsoak? i know you are up north and im in the south but it seems like even with the stock airbox there is noticeable difference from cool and hot weather.


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: What we have here is a Cold Air Intake DIY stylz... (O_loung1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O_loung1* »_any effects of heatsoak? i know you are up north and im in the south but it seems like even with the stock airbox there is noticeable difference from cool and hot weather. 

Its alot better than b4, on hot hot days its noticeable.


----------



## MKVBOSTON (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: What we have here is a Cold Air Intake DIY stylz... (l3lacksheepsquad)*

Hey i was wondering if you can do a step by step direction on how you did this with including pictures. that would be soooo helpfull dude. Also, did you get a check engine light? How do you like your own air intake, are you happy with it? did you get it dyn'd? Sorry for all these questions.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_Why not extend it down a bit further so it's not right in the engine bay picking up the heat and vaporized oil? Good idea of using the beetle piping and doing it yourself.

I agree. I did a dIY at first until could afford a ABD intake. Right now it is sucking in hot air due to your engine heating it up. Hot air cant be as compacted as cold. So less air cramed into the cylinders. That from what i have read. I have a Cold air on my dads and i have a DIY and i feel the difference. The DIY is a great but no substitute for a true cold air intake. So enjoy while it lasts. Btw. CEL is pretty much guaranteed to show up on your DIY unlike BSH ones. Thats just my two cents.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Xyphyr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xyphyr* »_








I haz the low too.







But not that low.









so if mines an 09 too, i dont need that stupid maf ring? i put it in anyway just in case, but since i have no maf sensor i shouldnt need it, correct?


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettakid18* »_
Btw. CEL is pretty much guaranteed to show up on your DIY unlike BSH ones. Thats just my two cents.










It's been several thousand miles and I've driven from Michigan, to WV to Nebraska in one trip. No CEL. If you re-read you'll see that I made the MAF insert that eliminates a CEL.

_Quote, originally posted by *MKVBOSTON* »_Hey i was wondering if you can do a step by step direction on how you did this with including pictures. that would be soooo helpfull dude. Also, did you get a check engine light? How do you like your own air intake, are you happy with it? did you get it dyn'd? Sorry for all these questions.
Thanks!!!!


The MAF insert DIY is at the top of the forums... Other than that I listed all the parts I used, it's just a matter of assembling them. You can IM me if you have questions and I'll help in whatever way I can.
No CEL, the engine revs smoother, "seems" more powerful, but no I haven't gotten it dynoed and probably never will. Gas Mileage has been positively affected and the sound is quite pleasing.


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (l3lacksheepsquad)*

Take yours to a dyno and post it then. Lets see if your hot air intake is really worth the money and hassle.


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (l3lacksheepsquad)*

PS its not a Cold air intake. Do your research. cold air intakes go outside the engine bay to grab air unheated by the engine bay. 
Because cooler air has a higher density (greater mass per unit volume), cold air intakes generally work by introducing cooler air from outside the hot engine bay. However, the term "cold air intake" is often used to describe other methods of increasing oxygen to an engine, which may even increase the temperature of the air coming into an engine. 
That DIY thing is just a Performance intake. No Cold air can make it into that intake with a 190 degree engine running next to it.


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's not for performance reasons, I don't drive a performance car. I called it a CAI because "Restrictive, Redundant OEM intake piping by-passer" isn't very catchy.
I did it so the engine sounds cool when I hit the gas, the same reason way I cut the suitcase resonator. As a side-effect the engine seems to operate more efficiently as indicated by the increased MPG. 
All in all it does exactly when I wanted it to do for hundreds less than an aftermarket intake. I'd be willing to be that "performance" hasn't suffered because it's sucking air from close to the stock location. We'll never know though because I'm not going to dyno a VW Rabbit.


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (l3lacksheepsquad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l3lacksheepsquad* »_"Restrictive, Redundant OEM intake piping by-passer"

I kinda like the sound of that.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Xyphyr)*

rofl


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Xyphyr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xyphyr* »_
I kinda like the sound of that.









x2
Overall BSS (BlackSheepSquad), like the DIY. Will be doing one soon for sure!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettakid18* »_PS its not a Cold air intake. Do your research. cold air intakes go outside the engine bay to grab air unheated by the engine bay. 
Because cooler air has a higher density (greater mass per unit volume), cold air intakes generally work by introducing cooler air from outside the hot engine bay. However, the term "cold air intake" is often used to describe other methods of increasing oxygen to an engine, which may even increase the temperature of the air coming into an engine. 
That DIY thing is just a Performance intake. No Cold air can make it into that intake with a 190 degree engine running next to it. 


Dude, he made a custom SRI. So are you saying that my Neuspeed SRI is pulling all kinds of hot heat into my intake? I think the temperature of the intake manifold itself will have more of an effect on the temp. than where the filter is. Sitting in traffic... sure... but moving, I doubt it. If he was that concerned about how it performed, he could make an easy duct to flow the air from the stock area right to the filter. Go fly a kite man, and quit hating that he spent way less than you to get the same job done.








Blacksheep: Awesome for doing it yourself!!! If I didn't catch North American Motorsport's sale on the Neuspeed, I would have done the same thing. Honestly, if you made a little heat shield by the battery area, you would have the same intake as me, with an extra bend, but for $130 less!!! That's a lot of beer money! Doesn't it make the engine sound awesome now?
If I had to do it again, I would have just had a muffler shop weld on the 2 bungs for the sai and a maf adapter to a piece of pipe, and painted it black. One piece, done, and hella cheap!


----------



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TeamZleep)*

Here a is the pic of my little CAI....
Special thanks to the creator of this thread Mr.l3lacksheepsquad (AKA. Alex) and Mr.Xyphyr (AKA. James) for all their help.......








This thing feels to have given my car an increase of at least a couple of HPs (even my wife noticed it when I let her test drive







), my engine feels more responsive and help me shed like 6lbs of dead plastic cover and tubing weight.
So far the my mpg have inmproved about 1 to 2 mpgs....
Total cost of this modification: 37 bucks:
Filter was 21 bucks at Autozone
90 degree coupling 11 bucks at Autozone
plus the rubber hose and clamps to make up for the rest of the bill







[/URL]/IMG]

_Modified by Mazan at 12:55 PM 11-7-2009_


_Modified by Mazan at 12:59 PM 11-7-2009_


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mazan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mazan* »_Here a is the pic of my little CAI....
Special thanks to the creator of this thread Mr.l3lacksheepsquad (AKA. Alex) and Mr.Xyphyr (AKA. James) for all their help.......








This thing feels to have given my car an increase of at least a couple of HPs (even my wife noticed it when I let her test drive







), my engine feels more responsive and help me shed like 6lbs of dead plastic cover and tubing weight.
So far the my mpg have inmproved about 1 to 2 mpgs....
Total cost of this modification: 37 bucks:
Filter was 21 bucks at Autozone
90 degree coupling 11 bucks at Autozone
plus the rubber hose and clamps to make up for the rest of the bill







[/URL]/IMG]

_Modified by Mazan at 12:55 PM 11-7-2009_

_Modified by Mazan at 12:59 PM 11-7-2009_

Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mazan* »_Here a is the pic of my little CAI....



Nice work... You MAP guys have all the luck!


----------



## Tubaplaya (Mar 29, 2008)

They might have all the luck with intakes but they have no luck with ECU tuning!


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (Tubaplaya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tubaplaya* »_They might have all the luck with intakes but they have no luck with ECU tuning!

Not much of a difference to need tuning really. It's mostly for sound. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tubaplaya (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*

Good point!


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

yeh, my kingdom for a chip. sad that nobody has come out with one for the 09 yet. they use a different computer that nobody has really worked with yet!
hopefully it will be same as the 2010 2.5 so we can stil get a tune and not ignored for ev er. my 24v was the same way back in the day. for every 10 mods the 1.8t got the 24v go 1/2 of one. Now it is no problem getting the 24v up to 600+ whp though. Give it time and as the demand grows we'll find plenty of products out there for our 5 cylinder.
The intake is a neat idea but the stock air box sucks a lot of cold air in to begin with fyi. I can't see a high flow filter in this location being advantageous over the stock setup. I only bought my BSH cai for the noise anyway though, so w/e. Filter on a stick is only good for a few ponies either way. Good mod, nice way to add a sporty sound to your 2.5 for ~$70 if nothing else.

_Modified by kungfoojesus at 7:47 AM 11-11-2009_


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 7:48 AM 11-11-2009_


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_yeh, my kingdom for a chip. sad that nobody has come out with one for the 09 yet. they use a different computer that nobody has really worked with yet!
hopefully it will be same as the 2010 2.5 so we can stil get a tune and not ignored for ev er. my 24v was the same way back in the day. for every 10 mods the 1.8t got the 24v go 1/2 of one. Now it is no problem getting the 24v up to 600+ whp though. Give it time and as the demand grows we'll find plenty of products out there for our 5 cylinder.
The intake is a neat idea but the stock air box sucks a lot of cold air in to begin with fyi. I can't see a high flow filter in this location being advantageous over the stock setup. I only bought my BSH cai for the noise anyway though, so w/e. Filter on a stick is only good for a few ponies either way. Good mod, nice way to add a sporty sound to your 2.5 for ~$70 if nothing else.

If I still had my rabbit I would have had a housing made for the cone to direct the same cold air without heat soaking over the header. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vince3757 (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks great and is exactly what I want to do in my Jetta 2.5 2010. I want to put the filter behind the lower driver side fog grille(I have a honeycomb open style) to get more cold air and maybe make a box for it down there to force tons of air into it. How much more do you think it would be to extend the tubing that far down?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

kungfoojesus said:


> The intake is a neat idea but the stock air box sucks a lot of cold air in to begin with fyi. I can't see a high flow filter in this location being advantageous over the stock setup. I only bought my BSH cai for the noise anyway though, so w/e. Filter on a stick is only good for a few ponies either way. Good mod, nice way to add a sporty sound to your 2.5 for ~$70 if nothing else.
> 
> _Modified by kungfoojesus at 7:47 AM 11-11-2009_
> 
> ...


Looks like you haven't seen the underside of the stock setup. It might pull in fresh air , but it gets heat up because there are some small holes in the tubing and the filter is in the back on top of the engine. plus the tubing is not the same size or shape all the way around. there are like 6 bends before getting to the throttle body. not too efficient. even though that cone is an open element, it will make much more power than the stock once rolling. Plus there is no restriction. air goes straight inside and the surface area is bigger. If your sitting in traffic of course you pull in hot air , but you could easily fabricate a cylinder shaped airbox to prevent that. either way, once your rolling fresh air goes in the engine compartment.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm really happy with my BSH cold air, but this is a great DIY and dosn't look remotely ghetto. Nice job!:thumbup:


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

this is the intake setup that i put into my rabbit. the beetle intake tubing doesn't fit into the rabbit correctly with the SAI tube connections, so you need to replace one of the hoses. the problem is that the accordion hose the OP used isn't meant for an intake, its meant for washer fluid. its ghetto and i wouldn't ever put it onto my intake. i removed this setup because the tube didn't fit the stock hoses properly, and unless you can find a hose to use its not a good setup. you can go buy a rubber hose from Autozone, but the stock SAI hose is curved and thus the rubber hose from autozone will end up kinking. 

think strongly before going with this setup...it worked great for about 5K miles on the car, but the SAI connections were awkward and i didn't want a shoddy setup on my car anymore so it was removed.


----------



## gcorrado60 (May 2, 1999)

if using the beetle piece why not get the beetle SAI line? it should be longer right?


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

RJB121 said:


> if using the beetle piece why not get the beetle SAI line? it should be longer right?


it might work, but i have no idea what the part number is for the beetle sai line. the problem is that the sai lines use a plastic hose, meaning it isn't flexible at all. so if it's a bit longer, this still may not resolve the fitment issue regarding the location of the connectsions on the intake tube. that and the sai hoses are around $50 from VW, which in the end will amount to how much i'd spend on a fabricated intake product from a company...just not worth it. that's basically how i feel about the beetle DIY intake setup, just not worth it for the work it requires.


----------



## headstarthitman (Dec 22, 2012)

*Air Sensor?*

Hello, What did you do with the first air sensor that is in the intake system? When I am looking at mine there is one almost as soon as the pipes start before they go into the engine cover and on the intake you built I don't see it. 

Thanks!


----------



## mckinnon3048 (Feb 11, 2013)

So, if I have a stock '09 Rabbit I should be able to just bolt this on right? 

(did something like this to a 97 Mazda 626, but it was junk and I didn't care if it wrecked anything, I've never done anything like this with a car that I actually cared about)


----------



## headstarthitman (Dec 22, 2012)

*p0411*

Hey Guys, 

I'm new at this and need some help. I installed a DIY Style intake with an insert. After a couple of days of driving I got the P0411 secondary air injector code. Could this be because I didn't include the SAI hose in the intake? What you the best way to do this be? Any other ideas? The SAI pump shouldnt be bad because before I put the intake in it was at VW for SAI repairs... 

Any help would be great! 

Thanks!


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

headstarthitman said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm new at this and need some help. I installed a DIY Style intake with an insert. After a couple of days of driving I got the P0411 secondary air injector code. Could this be because I didn't include the SAI hose in the intake? What you the best way to do this be? Any other ideas? The SAI pump shouldnt be bad because before I put the intake in it was at VW for SAI repairs...
> 
> ...


 The Pump can go bad at any time, so dont rule the pump out just because you recently had it at a dealer. I would check the electrical first, make sure the pump or check valve didnt get unplugged, check the fuses, then to see if the check valve is stuck. If all those check out its probably your pump. 

Also, you said your SAI isnt connected, did you put a filter on the end of the hose, or just leave it to open air?


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I've had the SAI disconnected and just hanging in the open air for up to 1,000 miles before, never threw a code. Weird that yours is doing that.


----------



## headstarthitman (Dec 22, 2012)

*Response*

I tried it both ways and both threw a code.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

Mine didn't like the SAI being disconnected either. Maybe a hit or miss thing depending on engine code.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

headstarthitman said:


> The SAI pump shouldnt be bad because before I put the intake in it was at VW for SAI repairs...


 just this bit of information alone implies that something might still be wrong with the sai system.


----------



## headstarthitman (Dec 22, 2012)

*Did adding it to your system help at all?*

The title kinda says it all, 

Did it help?


----------



## pnr001 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Diy cai*

The dealer replaced the SAI Valve and relay on headstarthitmans car. Pump works on every cold start. Just a FYI. Does not throw code P0411 with stock intake.


----------

